# Fake uva mango grape??



## Zucas (5/3/18)

Hi all , has anyone come across fake " the ohm " uva grape mango ? Got a bottle while I was in Namibia but its very runny and doesnt taste how I remember it. But cant find anything on it being faked ever


----------



## Raindance (5/3/18)

Andazi bhuti.

Regards


----------

